# Brust Fotomontage



## Marcys (20. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine etwas komische Frage. Die klingt vll. etwas pervers, glaubt mir aber es hat seine Richtigkeit und Ernsthaftigkeit.

Es geht um folgendes: In einem Videoprojekt zum 30er Geburtstag eines Fundes möchte ich ein Bild einfügen. Das Bild möchte ich nun mit Photoshop erstellen. Genauer gesagt ist es kein Bild sondern zwei Fotos. Letztendlich soll auf dem Foto der Freund stehen, der Frauenbusen hat. Bitte nicht lachen ;-). Das meine ich im ernst. 

Ich habe ein Foto von ihm wo er in Badehose am Strand steht. Der Busen ist in einer weiteren Ebene ebenfalls schon vorhanden zugeschnitten und skaliert. Das einige Problem was ich habe ist der Farbunterschied. Wie kann ich denn die Farbunterschiede (Hautfarbunterschiede) mit einander kombinieren? 

Hätte jemand eine Idee von euch?

Das wäre prima.
Vielen Dank.
Martin


----------



## Another (20. April 2014)

Das hängt stark vom Foto ab! Und da ich nicht weiß wie vertraut dir Photoshop ist, gebe ich dir den Tipp nimm: Bild > Anpassen > gleiche Farbe. Damit kommst du meistens zumindest nahe dran. Damit es damit aber auch passabel aussieht, gehe wie folgt vor:

Nimm dein Bild (nennen wir es "Hintergrund") und dubliziere den Teil des Brustkorbs von deinem Freund der ersetzt werden soll (nennen wir diese Ebene "Ebene 01"). Nimm hier einfach das Lassotool für und versuche wirklich keine Farbe vom Hintergrund (Strand, Wasser, what ever) mit aufzuhmen. Füge nun die Oberweite der Frau in dein Bild (nennen wir es "Ebene 02"). Selektiere die Ebene die nun verändert werden soll, in dem Fall die Oberweite der Frau ("Ebene 02"), und  wähle jetzt "gleiche Farbe"

Im aufploppenden "gleiche Farbe"-Dialog wirst du nun gefragt wie Photoshop vorgehen soll. Wähle unten bei "Bildstatistik" > "Quelle" hier den Namen des Bildes deines Freundes aus ("Hintergrund"). Unter dem Dropdownmenü darunter zeigt er dir nun die Auswahl aller in dem Bild befindlichen Ebenen, und du wählst hier die Ebene wovon die Oberweite der Frau die Farben beziehen soll (die Dublizierung des Brustkorbs deines Freundes "Ebene 01").
Bereits jetzt zeigt dir Photoshop die Veränderung in Farbe, Licht und Schattierung an. Mit den Reglern im "gleiche Farbe"-Menü unter Luminanz und Farbintensität kannst du es bei Bedarf noch anpassen. Für den Fall das es näher an das Bild des Originals ( Oberweite der Frau) angeglichen werden soll, schiebe den Regler Verblassen weiter nach rechts.

Das sollte es soweit sein. Für weitere Anpassungen müsstest du noch Einstellungsebenen hinzunehmen, bzw. die Werkzeuge Abwedler u. Nachbelichter nutzen.

gl&hf,
Another


----------



## Marcys (20. April 2014)

HI,

danke für den Tipp.

Es hat gut geklappt
Ich musste noch etwas mit den Farben und Helligkeiten rum spielen, aber zum Ergebnis bin ich gekommen.

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (21. April 2014)

Da es immer mehrere Wege gibt bei PS könntest du dann im Nachhinein auf jeden Fall auch die "Selektive Farbkorrektur" Nutzen spiel da einfach mal mit dem Gelb und dem Rot Kanal.


----------

